# 12 week old pup always hungry



## Reese518 (Mar 10, 2013)

We have a 3 month old purebred GSD. We are feeding him iams proactive health(green bag) 3 times a day with 1/2 cup each feeding. We are following the bag as per his weight but giving him a little more. He weighs 20lbs. After he eats, he is hungry right away jumping for more food. I know puppies do this but I feel like the little guy is starving.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

First of all you want to find a better food. Iams is not the best. 
Check the kibble threads on here to see one you would like to try feeding. Costco makes a good food for the price.
Second of all, you are supposed to feed him the daily ration of his future adult dog weight, probably 80 pounds, split into three portions. I think you're not feeding enough.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Best Dog Foods


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Absolutely rule out there are no worms. Has there been a stool check from the vet?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

so your telling me he is getting a cup and a half of food per day? He needs more! That is no where near enough! The amount on the bad is for their adult size, he should be getting some where around 3 cups of food a day, 1 cup 3 times a day or 1.5 cups twice a day... no wonder he is acting like he is starved because he is


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I believe the OP posted 1 1/2 cups per day. All pups are different, my boy got 3 cups of kibble a day.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Courtney said:


> I believe the OP posted 1 1/2 cups per day. All pups are different, my boy got 3 cups of kibble a day.


No they said half cup

" We are feeding him iams proactive health(green bag) 3 times a day with 1/2 cup each feeding."

Which is not enough for sure


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

> I believe the OP posted 1 1/2 cups per day. All pups are different, my boy got 3 cups of kibble a day.





mandiah89 said:


> No they said half cup
> 
> " We are feeding him iams proactive health(green bag) 3 times a day with 1/2 cup each feeding."
> 
> Which is not enough for sure


Yeah..the poster above you said 1.5 cups per day..1/2 a cup 3 times a day is 1.5 cups in one day


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Gus was fed Iams when he was a puppy and I had to feed 6-7 cups a day. I started him as an adult on Iams too and still fed a HUGE amount of food. I switched to a better food and he's on Blue Buffalo Wilderness and eats 4 cups a day as a 75 pound dog.


----------



## Reese518 (Mar 10, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> so your telling me he is getting a cup and a half of food per day? He needs more! That is no where near enough! The amount on the bad is for their adult size, he should be getting some where around 3 cups of food a day, 1 cup 3 times a day or 1.5 cups twice a day... no wonder he is acting like he is starved because he is


The vet did say clearly to give him what he weighs now and not what he may weigh. No way to tell how much he is going to weigh in the future. He said feed him on a basis of a 20lb dog


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Reese518 said:


> The vet did say clearly to give him what he weighs now and not what he may weigh. No way to tell how much he is going to weigh in the future. He said feed him on a basis of a 20lb dog
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Then I would be finding a new vet because he/she is WAY off! That growing puppy needs at least 3 cups a day possibly more with the Iams because all it is, is junk fillers and nothing of actual value... I would start feeding him more.. also the amounts on the bag are GUIDELINES only... Im sorry but you need to be feeding him more than 1 1/2 cups a day you should be feeding 1 1/2 cups twice a day or 1 cup 3 times a day is what I would recommend anything less than 2.5 cups is starving the poor thing!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Reese518 said:


> The vet did say clearly to give him what he weighs now and not what he may weigh. No way to tell how much he is going to weigh in the future. He said feed him on a basis of a 20lb dog
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would find another vet.
I will tell you this much, he will not weigh 20 pounds. Guaranteed.


----------



## Reese518 (Mar 10, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> Then I would be finding a new vet because he/she is WAY off! That growing puppy needs at least 3 cups a day possibly more with the Iams because all it is, is junk fillers and nothing of actual value... I would start feeding him more.. also the amounts on the bag are GUIDELINES only... Im sorry but you need to be feeding him more than 1 1/2 cups a day you should be feeding 1 1/2 cups twice a day or 1 cup 3 times a day is what I would recommend anything less than 2.5 cups is starving the poor thing!


Thank you very much, I'm going to up his food intake to 1 cup 3 times a day. He's always active and playing so I feel he will grow to be 80-95 lb. This is why I asked. I thank all of you for your opinions. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Check out this thread esp. the chart that was posted.



http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/229802-1-cup-food-per-day-8-weeks.html


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

yup, new vet. but you're on the right track, your puppy needs a better quality food and more of it.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Your dog will be in the middle category.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I read in one of my gsd books that a 25 lb active puppy should eat around 1600 calories per day, again it varies by dog and activity level - some more, some less. it's just a rough guideline


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

mego said:


> I read in one of my gsd books that a 25 lb active puppy should eat around 1600 calories per day, again it varies by dog and activity level - some more, some less. it's just a rough guideline


Good point. It's not a one size fits all.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Your vet is wrong. You feed your puppy according to what you can estimate his adult weight to be, as per the chart sunflowers posted. It may seem like a lot, but GSD pups grow so fast! You may find that he is increasing about ten pounds per month, and that is from growing - so they need lots of extra nutrition, in the form of more food. 


A good rule of thumb, is to start with 3 cups a day, divided into three meals. So 1 cup three times a day. Watch his condition - if he seems very lanky with most of his ribs showing, increase the amount. If he seems rolly polly, decrease the amount.


----------



## Reese518 (Mar 10, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Your vet is wrong. You feed your puppy according to what you can estimate his adult weight to be, as per the chart sunflowers posted. It may seem like a lot, but GSD pups grow so fast! You may find that he is increasing about ten pounds per month, and that is from growing - so they need lost of extra nutrition, in the form of more food.
> 
> 
> A good rule of thumb, is to start with 3 cups a day, divided into three meals. So 1 cup three times a day. Watch his condition - if he seems very lanky with most of his ribs showing, increase the amount. If he seems rolly polly, decrease the amount.


Thank you all very much. I appreciate everyone's opinions. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NietzschesMomma (Jan 20, 2013)

I could not agree more. Many vets get limited education regarding nutrition...my 12 week old puppy is eating 4 cups per day. Currently 26.2 pounds. Any less, she's screaming at me! 



mandiah89 said:


> Then I would be finding a new vet because he/she is WAY off! That growing puppy needs at least 3 cups a day possibly more with the Iams because all it is, is junk fillers and nothing of actual value... I would start feeding him more.. also the amounts on the bag are GUIDELINES only... Im sorry but you need to be feeding him more than 1 1/2 cups a day you should be feeding 1 1/2 cups twice a day or 1 cup 3 times a day is what I would recommend anything less than 2.5 cups is starving the poor thing!


----------



## Reese518 (Mar 10, 2013)

NietzschesMomma said:


> I could not agree more. Many vets get limited education regarding nutrition...my 12 week old puppy is eating 4 cups per day. Currently 26.2 pounds. Any less, she's screaming at me!


How many times a day you feeding your pup? 3 or 4?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Reese518 said:


> He said feed him on a basis of a 20lb dog


But he's not an adult dog, he is a puppy- what formula are you feeding? Agree though with everyone else that 1.5 cups per day is not enough.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

The advice my vet gave me was simple. "He's growing fast. If he seems hungry, up the food. Just don't go overboard."


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

mandiah89 said:


> so your telling me he is getting a cup and a half of food per day? He needs more! That is no where near enough! The amount on the bad is for their adult size, he should be getting some where around 3 cups of food a day, 1 cup 3 times a day or 1.5 cups twice a day... no wonder he is acting like he is starved because he is


it depends on the food =/ our vet gave us food that was very high in calories and only 1 cup per day split into 3 for 10 week old pup. he is always starving. but we are switching him back to solid gold and will feed 3 cups a day so i hope he feels fuller!


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Neko said:


> it depends on the food =/ our vet gave us food that was very high in calories and only 1 cup per day split into 3 for 10 week old pup. he is always starving. but we are switching him back to solid gold and will feed 3 cups a day so i hope he feels fuller!


It was already stated that it was Iams, which is a terrible food and the pup would need at least 3 cups of that food a day no less


----------

